# Liste des applications Open Source



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (10 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'il existe un site qui liste des applications Open Source pour Mac 

Merci d'avance.

a+


----------



## Jean82500 (10 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,
pour ma part, je vais chercher ça sur le site *sourceforge.net *. Tu y trouveras tous types d'applis open source aussi bien pour le Mac que pour Windoze ou Linux....


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (10 Juin 2022)

Merci bien pour cette réponse


----------



## edenpulse (10 Juin 2022)

Sinon il y’a cette excellente ressource :








						GitHub - serhii-londar/open-source-mac-os-apps:  Awesome list of open source applications for macOS. https://t.me/s/opensourcemacosapps
					

Awesome list of open source applications for macOS. https://t.me/s/opensourcemacosapps - GitHub - serhii-londar/open-source-mac-os-apps:  Awesome list of open source applications for macOS. http...




					github.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (10 Juin 2022)

Bonjour @edenpulse, merci pour le lien


----------



## sergiodadi (10 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,

la référence , en particulier pour les applications en mode terminal : Homebrew


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (10 Juin 2022)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> la référence , en particulier pour les applications en mode terminal : Homebrew


Bonjour, merci pour le lien 

Mais à quoi sert cette app "Homebrew" ?

a+


----------



## Locke (10 Juin 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Sinon il y’a cette excellente ressource :


J'ai hésité à citer ce lien, car ce n'est pas à jour. Pour exemple, dans les navigateurs il n'y a pas Opera, Vivaldi, Edge, un petit nouveau qui est Orion, etc.


----------



## sergiodadi (10 Juin 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Bonjour, merci pour le lien
> 
> Mais à quoi sert cette app "Homebrew" ?
> 
> a+



Ben justement à installer des centaines d'autres applications ! Regarde ici une description


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (10 Juin 2022)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Ben justement à installer des centaines d'autres applications ! Regarde ici une description


Ok mais c'est trop compliqué 
Je préfère en graphique


----------



## Locke (10 Juin 2022)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Ben justement à installer des centaines d'autres applications ! Regarde ici une description


Est-ce vraiment utile pour celui qui ne maîtrise pas les commandes du Terminal, personnellement je déconseille.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (10 Juin 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Est-ce vraiment utile pour celui qui ne maîtrise pas les commandes du Terminal, personnellement je déconseille.


Oui, je connais un peu les commandes du terminal mais je préfère en mode graphique c'est bien plus simple


----------



## ericse (10 Juin 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il existe un site qui liste des applications Open Source pour Mac


Bonjour,
Pour moi la plus complète : https://alternativeto.net/platform/mac/?license=opensource


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (10 Juin 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour moi la plus complète : https://alternativeto.net/platform/mac/?license=opensource


Bonjour, merci pour le lien


----------



## mokuchley (10 Juin 2022)

grâce a votre question @Schludvic , j'ai pu decouvrir trois lien que je ne connais pas ; merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (10 Juin 2022)

mokuchley a dit:


> grâce a votre question @Schludvic , j'ai pu decouvrir trois lien que je ne connais pas ; merci !


Content pour toi


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juin 2022)

Un site en bon françois :






						Les meilleurs logiciels gratuits pour Mac
					

Il y a beaucoup de logiciels gratuits pour Mac, mais il y a aussi beaucoup de tri à faire si on recherche la qualité et la sécurité. Voici donc notre sélection.




					www.opensourcemacsoftware.org


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (10 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un site en bon françois :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super merci pour le lien


----------



## sergiodadi (11 Juin 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Est-ce vraiment utile pour celui qui ne maîtrise pas les commandes du Terminal, personnellement je déconseille.



Je ne suis pas devin  , la question "_Est-ce qu'il existe un site qui liste des applications Open Source pour Mac_" n'implique pas qu'il ne maîtrise pas les commandes en mode terminal .


----------



## Locke (11 Juin 2022)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Je ne suis pas devin  , la question "_Est-ce qu'il existe un site qui liste des applications Open Source pour Mac_" n'implique pas qu'il ne maîtrise pas les commandes en mode terminal .


Moi non plus, mais au lu des réponses d'un membre avec une plus ou moins longue présence dans les forums, en lisant entre les lignes, on peut se rendre compte d'un certain niveau de connaissances de macOS, du Terminal. Et quand on lit ceci...


Schludvic a dit:


> Mais à quoi sert cette app "Homebrew" ?


...j'ai bien une petite idée bien précise.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (11 Juin 2022)

Re @Locke, oui je suis aller trop vite en disant que c'était une app pour "Homebrew" car je s'avait bien que c'était bien une ligne de commande  pardon pour le bêtise


----------

